# Spontaneous Abortion



## kathleenl (Feb 3, 2011)

Morning,
I have a case where the OB "delivered fetus/sac/placenta" - dx = complete abortion, cervical incompetance.  The patient was 13.3 weeks pregnant.  My first thought was to bill  just an e/m code, but I am wondering if that is correct.  There is no mention of a D&C.  I have never come across this before and am hoping someone can guide me a bit.
I appreciate your help!
-Thank you 
-Kathleen


----------



## tmerickson (Feb 7, 2011)

According to cpt "for medical treatment of a spontaneous complete abortion, any trimester, see 99201-99233." Hope that helps!


----------

